# Formatage de cle USB qui dure 3 heures !!!



## skydivingpolo (21 Avril 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je désire reformater ma clé USB (INTENSO 8GB).
J'ai trouvé comment faire grâce à ce merveilleux forum. 
Par contre je suis plutôt surpris de voir le temps que ça prend.
J'ai lancé l'effacement de ma clef et mon Mac est occupé depuis 30 minutes et m'indique un temps restant estimé à encore 3 heures !!!
Ca ne vous parait pas un peu long pour formater 8Gb ???

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## lappartien (22 Avril 2009)

tu la mets peut-être pas dans le bon trou...
au cul du mac la mettre 
usb 1 ou usb 2 ?


----------



## skydivingpolo (22 Avril 2009)

Pas dans le bon trou ??? :afraid:
Même en le voulant y a pas moyen de se tromper ! 
J'ai un MacBook Pro avec 2 ports USB 2 sur le côté.
 Ceci dit les choses avancent, le temps estimé de formatage n'est plus que de 2 heures !!
Je crois que je vais aller me coucher :sleep: en espérant que tout sera ok demain matin ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2009)

Tu n'aurais pas demandé un formatage avec mise à zéro, par hasard ? parce que ça, ça prend un temps important, et sur une clé, c'est strictement inutile !


----------



## skydivingpolo (22 Avril 2009)

Non, non, j'ai simplement demandé un effacement des fichiers, sans remise à Zéro.
Mais, bonne nouvelle, ce matin en me réveillant, le formatage était enfin terminé !
Conclusion, sur Mac, il faut formater les cles USB la nuit


----------



## Arlequin (22 Avril 2009)

skydivingpolo a dit:


> Non, non, j'ai simplement demandé un effacement des fichiers, sans remise à Zéro.
> Mais, bonne nouvelle, ce matin en me réveillant, le formatage était enfin terminé !
> Conclusion, sur Mac, il faut formater les cles USB la nuit



conclusion hâtive

ce n'est pas normal du tout

en quel format l'as tu formatée ? (quoique même en ntfs-3g, ça me semble tout de même beaucoup trop long :mouais


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Avril 2009)

skydivingpolo a dit:


> Non, non, j'ai simplement demandé un effacement des fichiers, sans remise à Zéro.
> Mais, bonne nouvelle, ce matin en me réveillant, le formatage était enfin terminé !
> Conclusion, sur Mac, il faut formater les cles USB la nuit



Bon, problème de terminologie : effacement des fichiers = mise à zéro !

Lorsque tu formates, il ne faut pas cocher la case "effacement des fichiers" !


----------



## Arlequin (22 Avril 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, problème de terminologie : effacement des fichiers = mise à zéro !
> 
> Lorsque tu formates, il ne faut pas cocher la case "effacement des fichiers" !



là, effectivement, ce serait l'expliquation


----------



## skydivingpolo (22 Avril 2009)

Après avoir lu vos suggestions et comme je suis curieux, j'ai recommencé le formatage.
Et là, ô miracle, ça n'a duré que quelques secondes !!!
Donc plus besoin de formaté la nuit, sur Mac on peut aussi formaté le jour  !!!
En fait j'avais choisi l'option "Effacer l'espace libre" au lieu de "Effacer" tout simplement !
Merci pour votre aide et vive le Mac !


----------

